# Question about HO scale Diner/Restaurant layout..



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Any advice on where I can find a nice set of ho scale diner or restuarant (that will look good with 60's to 80's cars). I did try and look on ebay - nothing so far.. are they hard to find? or know a good website that i can buy some. I am working on my small layout scene for slot and diecast cars for pictures. Any info would be appreciated!! 

Thanks
Wes


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

WesJY said:


> Any advice on where I can find a nice set of ho scale diner or restuarant (that will look good with 60's to 80's cars). I did try and look on ebay - nothing so far.. are they hard to find? or know a good website that i can buy some. I am working on my small layout scene for slot and diecast cars for pictures. Any info would be appreciated!!
> 
> Thanks
> Wes


Wes, do a search under "Bachmann" "IHC" or "Tyco" building kits....in the HO RR structures section.

I know there's a generic Hamburger stand,Kentucky Fried Chicken,Pizza Hut,Burger King, McDonald's, and a few other restraunts and diners out there in HO scale kit form. The McDonald's kit alone will set you back at least $50 on average......BK is also a toughie...... most others are cheap.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

thanks i ll do that. 

thanks
wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Wes,
I have a MISB KFC if you're interested in a trade or $. Email or PM me.
Dave


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Roadrner,

Umm I am only interested in ho diner and family restaurant kit not a fast food building kit.. thanks anyway 

Wes


----------



## popstoys (Dec 29, 2003)

Try Walthers a supplier for HO trains and more. They have a Howard Johnson
Restaurant.

WWW. Walthers.com and search for the items you want. :thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

From my layout when I was a kid, I have a Howard Johnson's AND a diner-type building called the Roadside Inn. I like the Roadside Inn better. They're both in rough shape now, but I had the Inn on my old layout up till earlier this year. It's the building with the orange roof in these pictures:



















I'm pretty sure I just saw a new one in a model train store, and it's still being made... Wish I could remember off the top of my head what company made the kit. If it looks interesting to you, I'll try to dig up more info and get some better pics...

EDIT: It's made by Atlas. Check out this page on the Walthers website:

http://walthers.com/exec/productinfo/150-760

And this is the Howard Johnson's I have. I think it used to be made by Tyco, when they were still in existence...

http://walthers.com/exec/productinfo/348-47754

--rick


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

awesome.. thanks guys for the info . i will check them out .

thanks
wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Rick,
What's that white over yellow car parked beside the Mustang and restaurant in your first pic? 
Dave


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

that's an Atlas Pontiac Grand Prix, I think it's a '62. It was missing bumpers when I got it, and in that pic it's loosely screwed to a pullback chassis. The chassis I got it with had a motor and nothing else (no axles, electricals, etc.) I've since gotten together a running Atlas chassis for it, and faked together bumpers from a Hot Wheels Pontiac Bonneville... here's a couple pics. The mint green car next to it is an Atlas '62 Impala, which I got with the Pontiac, and with a complete chassis. It didn't run, though... both the Atlas motors I got were bad. So I bought a lot of 6 Lionel motors off Ebay and adapted a couple to work for these. They're can motors like Eldon and Tyco S cars.

Recently, someone i know returned a favor and cast me a pair of replacement GP bumpers, but I haven't gotten around to that project yet. My "fake" HW bumpers will come off pretty easy since they're only held on with white glue.

Can you tell I like to talk about my toys? 

--rick


----------

